# Bobina de induccion - Transmicion de sonido



## apolosal1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Como realizo uno bobina que por medio de induccion me permita transmitir sonidos. Muchas Gracias


----------



## VichoT (Mar 11, 2008)

Holas. nu entendi..... keres tranmitir un sonido ke provenga de una bobina?
Ps es imposible. recuerda ke el sonido es un movimiento de particulas adiferencia de campo magnetico ke son movimientos de cargas electronicas. 
para lograr loke kieres la bobina tendria ke tener partes moviles..... kiza hacer un nucleo hueco y en su interior una pieza de hierro movil ke se movera cone l campo magnetico dela bobina y aun extremo del cuerpo movil le instalas un cono (en su parte centarl) asi tendras desplazamiento de aire y con ello sonido...............


BYE!


----------



## pepechip (Mar 11, 2008)

hola
En una ocasion realice un esperimento que consistia en una bobina de aproximadamente 10 vueltas, la cual me la colgaba al cuello en forma de collar, y luego esta la conectaba a  la toma de auricular de un receptor de radio. Para la recepcion utilice un auricular, (aunque este estropeado funciona, ya que solo utiliza la vibracion del iman).

He leido articulos haciendo esto mismo, pero la bobina haciendola al rededor de una habitacion


----------



## pepechip (Mar 1, 2010)

En este link http://ciudadbarcelona.cittys.com/m...nalambrico-pinganillo-examen-3mm-iid-53600532 utilizan ese sistema, el auricular mide tan solo 3x1,5mm aunque en el precio se han pasado.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 15, 2010)

pones una bobina de unas cuantas vueltas sobre un cono de papel confort y pones audio a esa y lo mismo con otra bobina pero esta vez pones un audifono conectado en los extremos ;D


----------

